# New Custom-Made Wooden Enclosure



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

I just thought I'd post some pictures of my new wooden enclosure that my Dad built for me. Its really awesome! Inside the enclosure, there is a ramp with grooves on it so my tegu can climb straight up the ramp to a small perch area. On that perch theres a glass window which is located right next to my actual window in my room, so she's able to look straight outside when she's on the perch! She absolutely loves it!! I've been watching her look straight outside, and even fall asleep on the perch. It is also a nice addition to an enclosure because they are able to have easy access to natural sunlight everyday. I still have a PowerSun bulb inside her enclosure but this will give her a choice. As for substrate, I'm using a fine peat moss. It took me a while to find the exact substrate I was looking for but ultimately I found it at a garden nursery-- definitely a lot cheaper than buying Eco Earth blocks. Anyways, I hope you all like it!

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

More Pictures:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

More Pictures:


----------



## DMBizeau (Sep 11, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 11, 2010)

Your Tegu and your enclosure are awesome! Your dad is super awesome!!!

I'm sure your tegu loves basking in the natural sunlight through the window at the perch. Just keep in mind that all the UVB is filtered out by the panes of glass it has to penetrate to reach the Tegu. It's still a solid source of a warm basking spot, and with an outdoor view to boot!


----------



## Redman (Sep 25, 2010)

what substrate is that


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 25, 2010)

NICE!


----------

